# Est ce que face time est payant ?



## Maloumarine (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour ,
J'aurai voulu savoir si face time était payant ??

Et aussi si Imessage était payant ??
Merci beaucoup d'avance !!


----------



## sparo (4 Juillet 2012)

Facetime est fournit avec Lion, mais payant pour les anciens OS
iMessages sera surement fournit avec Moutain Lion, et payant avec les anciens OS


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Juillet 2012)

Heu...

Tout d'abord :

Sur iPhone, l'utilisation de iMessage et FaceTime nécessite une connexion internet (wifi ou 3G pour iMessage, et uniquement Wifi pour FaceTime en attendant iOS6).

Donc oui il faut payer l'accès à internet (en 3G via ton forfait, en Wifi via ton abonnement internet).

Les applications ne sont pas payantes en elle même.

Sur Mac, à partir de Lion, FaceTime est inclus et nécessite une connexion internet. iMessage est GRATUIT en version bêta.
A la sortie de Mountain Lion, FaceTime ET iMessage seront inclus.

Pour résumer, sur Mac comme sur iPhone, seule la connexion internet nécessite de payer, via son forfait ou abonnement.

C'est tout


----------

